# Snoring and co-sleeping?



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just wondering about this... my husband's snoring has gotten really, really bad in the past few months, to the point that I must sleep with earplugs every night. My 5 1/2 month old daughter sleeps with us. I can't help but think that if the snoring is so unbearable for me, then it must bother her as well. I can't really tell though. Anyone ever notice whether snoring bothers co-sleeping babies/children?


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I have always thought that babies and children aren't as bothered by noises while they're sleeping as adults. My DS has slept through vacuuming and even the smoke alarm on occasion.

You can still hear your DD with your earplugs in, right? My DP and DS both snore, and I am often tempted to wear earplugs, but I worry I wouldn't hear my son if he needed me.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

my DH was diagnosed with sleep apnea when DD was around 6 months old. He got a sleep apnea mask, which makes an almost hissing noise, but nothing near the house shaking, thunderous roars that came out of him before he got the mask!

the first week of using the mask our DD didn't sleep AT ALL! she would go to sleep, but not stay asleep. we think she got so used to the sound of DH's snores, that she felt like things were too quiet with the mask! we used the wave setting on a sound machine for a couple of weeks, lowering the volume slightly every night until it was off, and she slept normally (for her!) after that.

SO! i doubt baby is bothered... you might find that she has a problem if the snores go away









p.s.
look up the symptoms of sleep apnea, and see if your DH has any of them. my DH would fall asleep during the day all the time before he got his mask!


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

DD has never been bothered by DH's snores. Now DS saws away with him!


----------



## flatstanley72 (Jan 9, 2007)

We had to have my DH start sleeping in another room because of his snoring. It woke me up a lot more than it woke DD up. It's not an ideal solution, but having a DD who has been waking up every 2 hours for 28 months now, I couldn't deal with also being woken up by snoring. When we travel and have to all sleep in the same room, I do use earplugs and the snoring doesn't seem to bother DD too much.


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Dh and I are both pretty loud snorers









Dd doesn't seem to mind, though. And for that matter, dh and I don't bother each other, really. I think we're all just used to it at this point.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't really think that it bothered the baby - babies can sleep through the loudest noises sometimes. It's just hard to pinpoint whatever might be contributing to frequent wakings in a baby. The earplugs did slow down my response time to the baby at first, but I "re-trained" myself.


----------

